# Sediment Test



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Does anyone know what a low sediment test indicates?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

MaryElizabeth, how low is your Sed rate? You want a low sed rate--my blood tests show the normal scale is 0-15. High sed rates tend to indicate inflammation, or infection, I believe. Am I right, someone out there? You want to have a low sed rate, I believe. Tell us a bit more, MaryElizabeth. Good to have you here. What do you have? Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi MaryElizabeth & Lynne,I found these sites by going to http://www.altavista.com which is a search engine. Just type in what you want to search for and then click search.Here's some info I found on sedimentation rate. This one seems a little complicated but I'm sending it anyway. It'll ask you if you want to download an Arabic font but you don't really need to. I said "no" and it is in English. http://asca.com/updates/1-6/13.htm This site is Medscape. It is password protected but access is free once you get set up with the user name and password. I didn't go on the site so I'm not sure what's here but I'm betting lots of info on lots of stuff. http://orthopaedics.medscape.com/cochrane/...s/ab001158.html Found this bit of info at a website that sells the sed rate testing equipment. It is as Lynne said:"Tests, erythrocyte sedimentation rateAn erythrocyte sedimentation rate test is a device that measures the length of time required for the red cells in a blood sample to fall a specified distance or a device that measures the degree of sedimentation taking place in a given length of time. An increased rate indicates tissue damage or inflammation." Not sure if this site will be of any help but I'm including it anyway. http://www.blackandwhite.org/giant/index.shtml Hope this is of some help to someone.Talk to ya later. No time to chat right now.calida


----------

